

 Please help by confirming or voting for this Mozilla bug I submitted. - NathanKP
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610226

======
NathanKP
I submitted this yesterday, but it hasn't received any attention, so I thought
I would turn to the HN community to help me get it confirmed.

Basically, when the contents of a <div> element within an <a> element are
replaced the <div> element assumes the styling of the parent <a> element
without respect for any local styling applied to it. This is not the case on
Safari or Chrome, only in Firefox. I have not yet tested it in IE.

Please, if you have IE, or Mozilla running on Windows, open the test case HTML
attachment and see whether the test passes or fails. If you can leave a
comment on the bug with your results, or can vote to give the bug extra
attention that would be great.

